# Black pastel Mojave Clutch ID Help



## jade89537 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, Any opinions on what these are ? the pairing was black pastel mojave x normal. I can upload more photos if that would help. Thanks


----------



## ben632664 (Dec 27, 2006)

In my opinion, they're snakes :2thumb:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm certainly not an expert, but I see 4 mojaves, 2 normals and nothing that looks like a black pastel.


----------



## jade89537 (Mar 30, 2012)

More Pics

Male





Female 1





Female 2


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

All 3 animals you posted updated photos are single-gene mojaves. Do you have a picture of the black pastel mojave parent?


----------

